# نماذج لتحقيق في الحوادث



## رمزة الزبير (9 يونيو 2013)

نرفق نموذج لتقرير عن حادث سيارة باللغتين العربية والإنكليزية...


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 يونيو 2013)

نرفق لكم تقرير عن حادث باللغتين العربية والإنكليزية..
أسألكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يونيو 2013)

مشكورة أخت رمزة بارك الله بك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (16 يونيو 2013)

أرفق نموذج لــــ خطر وشيك الوقوع باللغتين العربية والإنكليزية 
Nearmiss
أسألكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق.


----------



## fraidi (25 مايو 2014)

مشكوووووووورة


----------



## fraidi (12 يونيو 2014)

Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## fraidi (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

